# Padded blinds for self converted vans.



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 9, 2017)

A project that I have been working on for a while is nearly done and not before time looking at this weather. I have a lot of windows in my van making it cold at the end of the year. It's not easy to get standard blinds and some that are available are expensive. The other problem I had is not being able to fix attachments and the Velcro that I have used in the past on the carpet lining is now ceasing to work. 
Welcome the discovery of the Neodymium magnets that are super strong and grip even through the carpet lining. 
On the rear window blind I have stitched the magnet in but for the others I have kept them out so that I can use them on things. I have also made a mosquito block for one of my windows.. it has not been tested but should be ok. 


One of the reasons I wanted to make my own is because I wanted blue, to match the paintwork of the van. Once the light begins to drop my van really starts to disappear, and white blinds or curtains is not good.


----------



## oppy (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice to see another fish
PTL


----------



## stormywalters (Aug 9, 2017)

I have done something similar for our front screen but have used a grey micro fibre towel. We like to get the van as dark as we can especially in summer. I have sewn short lengths of Velcro along the top edge and used magnets as you have for the sides. Boy do those magnets stick, like the well known substance to a blanket.  ........   Sue


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 9, 2017)

The padded blinds look really good. Do you find they really help with insulation?


----------



## peter palance (Aug 10, 2017)

*yes i am looking*



Moonraker 2 said:


> A project that I have been working on for a while is nearly done and not before time looking at this weather. I have a lot of windows in my van making it cold at the end of the year. It's not easy to get standard blinds and some that are available are expensive. The other problem I had is not being able to fix attachments and the Velcro that I have used in the past on the carpet lining is now ceasing to work.
> Welcome the discovery of the Neodymium magnets that are super strong and grip even through the carpet lining.
> On the rear window blind I have stitched the magnet in but for the others I have kept them out so that I can use them on things. I have also made a mosquito block for one of my windows.. it has not been tested but should be ok. View attachment 56662View attachment 56663View attachment 56664View attachment 56665View attachment 56666View attachment 56667
> 
> One of the reasons I wanted to make my own is because I wanted blue, to match the paintwork of the van. Once the light begins to drop my van really starts to disappear, and white blinds or curtains is not good.



 yes please keep pluging away would like to see when finnished pj palance thank you


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 12, 2017)

Very neat looking job, and cool in all matching blue.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The padded blinds look really good. Do you find they really help with insulation?



Sorry for late reply I have been away. The blind on the back winscreen certainly helps to make it warmer.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update on the blinds. A bit delayed as I have been on a trip and have been testing the blinds.

The back winscreen blind worked very well and certainly helped the warmth as that is a big window and only had a curtain previously. It also helps to really block out the light, especially security floodlights and street lights.

As to the magnets... they are better when they are sewn in, it means they cannot jump off or do other irritating things but it means you can't use them on something else. I shall be sewing some of them down.

Generally pleased with the project. I have modified a silver screen for the winscreen but it is not working well yet. I do not want one of the big outside fitted ones so there is more work t o be done on this.


----------

